# cmd.exe does not work... EVER! (win7)



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey all.

I have Win 7 Ultimate 32bit installed on my laptop. It works fine with e everything (apart from my card reader) but everytime I or a program (or install) attempts to try and open up the command prompt... it just stops working (greys out) and says :


"windows command processor has stopped working... a problem..[bla bla bla]


anybody got any hints... I'm at my wits end and will appreciate any help


thanks all you happy people!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it just the command prompt or ALL EXE file?

If all exe files, try this EXE fix --> http://www.winhelponline.com/articles/105/1/File-association-fixes-for-Windows-Vista.html

Most program installs have an MSI extension.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

@jcgriff

hi.. it is just the command prompt that is a bit iffy.

I know that installs have a .msi extension... what I meant is that sometimes during an installation it opens up command prompt for you to tinker with... I was just giving an example. 

Like I said... it is only the command prompt that is giving me a headache.


Any other ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you run EXE files?

If so, run SFC - from a cmd/DOS screen -
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator" | type - 

sfc /scannow

Upon completion, re-boot.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

That's the problem... I cannot run cmd.exe.. even with admin rights..

as soon as I select cmd.exe it just becomes nonresponsive, here is a screencap


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into SAFEMODEE - try there - tap F8 key during boot-up.

If S/M no-go, try another user account - create a new on if you can.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, what firewall are you using?


----------



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

I tried S/M... did not work... 

and I am using NOD32 system security


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just NOD32 anti-virus or ESS Internet Security w/ firewall?


----------



## jimmyb1651 (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is what I did to resolve the same problem on my computer. OK. So I copied the System32\cmd.exe file from another computer and that worked fine. In order to replace the corrupt cmd.exe to the copied version, I had to modify permissions to take ownership of cmd.exe. I was then able to replace it with the new one. I then set the permissions on the new one to give ownership back to TrustedInstaller. It was a pain but only took around 15 minutes to get it figured out.


----------



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

hello Jimmy!

does it matter where I get the other cmd.exe from? I mean should I copy it from another 32bit Win 7 computer or can my sister's XP SP3 suffice?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It must be the same OS version.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Try this: Click *Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator* and run the command *sfc /scannow*. Let us know if it clears it up.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you run sfc/scannow (note no need for space in vista and 7, many commands are now like this try, ipconfig/all for eg) in Vista and 7 you are typically not asked for the installation DVD. This is because all windows needs (usually) is contained in the C:\windows\winsxs folder, on your computer. 

Now you will find a fresh copy of CMD.exe located here:- 

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_88d604c11d71789b

So no need to copy from another computer.

Note:- it is unusual for the CMD .exe file to corrupt , however it can in some instances be blocked by poor code in a Firewall... This is why I asked and have you checked your firewall advanced settings to make sure it is not being blocked?


----------



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

@ DT Roberts

I cannot run the cmd.exe AT ALL REGARDLESS OF ADMIN RIGHTS

@jenae

I am using Nod32 Internet security w/ Firewall... but I cannot see it being blocked in any of the adv. settings

also the link you gave 

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_88d604c11d71789b

comes up saying it cannot be found check spelling etc.

However when I looked manually for the folder... I found it EMPTY... there was nothing in it!!

Could this be the root of my problem?


In regards to the CMD.exe file from another machine with Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit.... can anyone here with that OS copy their cmd.exe and let me have it? I know I will need to tweak the permissions like Jimmy said... but that seems the next thing to do since I have tried everything else.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to search and use the advanced option make sure to inc hidden non indexed and system files and search "everywhere" . You should at least find system32 cmd.exe and winsxs cmd.exe right click properties are you saying that they are 0 bytes? What I gave you was vistas location might be slightly different for 7 (still in winsxs folder though). What happens when you double click on them?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Windows 7 x64 - 6.1.7600.16385 -

Using this command -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
where /r c:\windows\winsxs /f /t *commandprompt* > 0 & start notepad 0
[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
2879   6/10/2009      15:41:42  "c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-m..-downlevelmanifests_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5e6da7259d4ac682\CommandPrompt-DL.man"
3466   6/10/2009      15:53:55  "c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-s..pt-regedittools-adm_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_c67266ca1f0e89f8\Shell-CommandPrompt-RegEditTools.admx"
4629   7/13/2009      21:23:42  "c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-s..tools-adm.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_en-us_e35b66db62b5d323\Shell-CommandPrompt-RegEditTools.adml"
11458  7/13/2009      21:14:40  "c:\Windows\winsxs\Manifests\amd64_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_e701b864340d9016.manifest"
10360  7/13/2009      20:42:33  "c:\Windows\winsxs\Manifests\wow64_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f15662b6686e5211.manifest"
2879   6/10/2009      16:23:47  "c:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-m..-downlevelmanifests_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_024f0ba1e4ed554c\CommandPrompt-DL.man"
[/FONT]
```

Using this command -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
where /r c:\windows\winsxs /f /t cmd.exe > 0 & start notepad 0[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
    344576   7/13/2009      20:39:01  "c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_e701b864340d9016\cmd.exe"
    301568   7/13/2009      20:14:15  "c:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f15662b6686e5211\cmd.exe"

[/FONT]
```

x64 cmd.exe in \windows\system32 - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 344576   7/13/2009      20:39:01  "c:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe"[/FONT]
```
x86 cmd.exe in \windows\syswow64 - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  301568   7/13/2009      20:14:15  "c:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe"
[/FONT]
```


----------



## ka$h (Jan 22, 2010)

@jenae

this is the subfolder I found in the winsxs folder

x86_microsoft-windows-commandprompt_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_8ae31ce07bb01ee0

= empty folder

@jcgriff2

I didnt really understand what you put there.. but i used the first code in the search box (not cmd) to get sfc.exe running.. it is scanning now!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was merely stating the version number of Windows 7 that you should look for - 


```
6.1.7600.16385
```
Vista SP0 (no SP1 or SP2) version number - 

```
6.0.6000.16386
```
So, SFC is running from the Start Search box..? That is extremely interesting not to mention puzzling!

jcgriff2

.


----------

